# Red Foot Habitat



## kameya (Apr 9, 2012)

My father-in-law has asked me to get him some tortoises to roam around in his backyard. So as a true tortoise lover, I happily accepted his request and started planning on what's the best tortoises I can get for my father-in-law, who is totally new to the tortoise world.

But first, let's started with the the habitat setup...
This is the section where my father-in-law wants to keep the tortoises, and it's a pretty big area about 50' long...






In order to keep the tortoises running off to the pool on the other side of the yard, we hired a general contractor to build this 50'x24"H vinly fence along the edge of the habitat...





After the fence was set and done, I started planning the shelter design where the tortoises can retreat and rest...





I then spent a day to setup the new habitat for the tortoises...










The front view of the habitat...I also brought the old sign from my old Kameya Habitat and pinned it to the Palm tree...















And now the tortoises, after giving some thoughts, I chose to get a pair of adult-sized red footed tortoises from my local reptile shop. The price is reasonable, and a lot easier to care for than say sulcata or leopard. 

This is the female tortoise, checking out her nesting area for future use...





The female is very active and outgoing...





The male tortoise is a little bit on the shy side, and likes to hide behind a tree at the other end of the habitat...















Since the land is quite big, I've divided the habitat into two areas. The 10x40 is used by the red foots, and I am still thinking what I can do with the other 10x10 section. Please advice if you've got any ideas or suggestions...thanks... ^_^


----------



## jackrat (Apr 9, 2012)

I love that fence! Where did you find it?


----------



## kameya (Apr 9, 2012)

jackrat said:


> I love that fence! Where did you find it?



If you are talking about the white IRIS dividing fence, I brough it from Amazon, and installed it myself. Doesn't have to buy the starter kit, you can just buy the extension wall kit.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FS6INU/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058RA4HE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## cueboy007 (Apr 9, 2012)

paradise!

Do you have problems with predators?


----------



## DixieParadise (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great. They are going to love the room. Doing something similar for my RFs this year. Just not on your size scale...


----------



## cTraylo (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks wonderful!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 9, 2012)

About the only things I can suggest would be to sink the water pans so they are at least somewhat flush, and planting a bunch of something that would let the torts hide under their foliage.

Looks great!


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2012)

Those RF's are beautiful. Fantastic enclosure too.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful Redfoots! Fabulous enclosure!


----------



## kameya (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your compliments and inputs. 

My next step would adding some plants like Hisbiscus or berry trees, so the red foots can eat the flowers and leaves as supplement food source and also use it as a hiding place.


----------

